# Me and my wife have broken up but currently still living together...



## workfromhomedad

Me and my wife have broken up but currently still living together...
We have 5 kids aged 1-8.
Doesn't make financial or family sense to live apart........but it is killing me(she ended it).
Advice please!


----------



## In Absentia

Sorry for asking... but how do you go from having sex 4 times a week to breaking up?


----------



## Laurentium

gwytherjames said:


> Me and my wife have broken up but currently still living together...


There seems to be a lot you haven't told us!!

How and why did you "break up"? Who said what? What happened? Give a lot more info about the history.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

gwytherjames said:


> Me and my wife have broken up but currently still living together...
> We have 5 kids aged 1-8.
> Doesn't make financial or family sense to live apart........but it is killing me(she ended it).
> Advice please!


I don’t even know what this means.
My wife can’t “break up“ with me.

Are you divorcing? But staying in the same house?
The house where she will bring her next bf?

It sounds like you’re planning to live the rest of your life in limbo maybe?

That sounds like a great plan and is a wonderful role model for the kids.

Please explain the situation a little more.


----------



## Personal

gwytherjames said:


> Me and my wife have broken up but currently still living together...
> We have 5 kids aged 1-8.
> Doesn't make financial or family sense to live apart........but it is killing me(she ended it).
> Advice please!


Don't make any more children with her.



gwytherjames said:


> Been together 9 years. Got 5 kids under 8. Longest(other than just after pregnancy) probably a week.
> Normally 3-4 times a week.





In Absentia said:


> Sorry for asking... but how do you go from having sex 4 times a week to breaking up?


Yep, colour me confused.

What gives @gwytherjames?


----------



## RebuildingMe

Whoa! 5 kids in 8 years would put a lot of stress on any relationship. So what’s going on?


----------



## BigDaddyNY

gwytherjames said:


> Me and my wife have broken up but currently still living together...
> We have 5 kids aged 1-8.
> Doesn't make financial or family sense to live apart........but it is killing me(she ended it).
> Advice please!


Yeah, we need some more detail. Other posts you've made lead everyone to believe all was good in your marriage. Sex in marriage is often a good barometer of the health of the marriage. Just 4 days ago you said you were having sex a few times a week, now you have "broken up". I'm not even sure what to make of the relationship status.

We are all here to help, but more info is needed. A few questions come to mind.
How long ago sis this "break up" occur?
What brought on the break up?
When was it you were having sex 3-4 times a week and when/why did it stop?


----------



## workfromhomedad

In Absentia said:


> Sorry for asking... but how do you go from having sex 4 times a week to breaking up?


I made a stupid mistake and did something I had not done since before marriage(cocaine on my brothers stag do). It was a one off but she is really against drugs.


----------



## workfromhomedad

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I don’t even know what this means.
> My wife can’t “break up“ with me.
> 
> Are you divorcing? But staying in the same house?
> The house where she will bring her next bf?
> 
> It sounds like you’re planning to live the rest of your life in limbo maybe?
> 
> That sounds like a great plan and is a wonderful role model for the kids.
> 
> Please explain the situation a little more.


We are currently "on a break". FInancially though it will be very costly to run 2 houses if we fully split but I am thinking more and more that is what I should do.


----------



## workfromhomedad

Yes we had a great sex life up to this mistake. In fact everything was great up till this.


----------



## Personal

gwytherjames said:


> I made a stupid mistake and did something I had not done since before marriage(cocaine on my brothers stag do). It was a one off but she is really against drugs.


Ouch.

That was a self limiting choice.

If only you listened to Nancy.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy

Calmly sit your wife down somewhere in calming surroundings. Maybe a romantic meal or a romantic picnic while weather is still good. Tell her your were foolish, stupid, wrong, childish, an idiot and you promise sincerely that it will never happen again. Tell her she is what's important and you won't do anything so stupid again or to damage your marriage. Hold her hand when saying this and let her know how important to you she is. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Works

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Calmly sit your wife down somewhere in calming surroundings. Maybe a romantic meal or a romantic picnic while weather is still good. Tell her your were foolish, stupid, wrong, childish, an idiot and you promise sincerely that it will never happen again. Tell her she is what's important and you won't do anything so stupid again or to damage your marriage. Hold her hand when saying this and let her know how important to you she is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, why not do it at their home? I've heard before to save the important discussions for home.. Is this presuming she will respond in a calm manner as opposed to becoming furious and start getting upset? I'm not being a smartbutt, I genuinely would like to know... I am fresh out of a divorce and still learning.


----------



## Mr.Married

That sounds a little harsh for one line of blow. There must be something you aren’t telling us.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy

Works said:


> Just out of curiosity, why not do it at their home? I've heard before to save the important discussions for home.. Is this presuming she will respond in a calm manner as opposed to becoming furious and start getting upset? I'm not being a smartbutt, I genuinely would like to know... I am fresh out of a divorce and still learning.


At home too would be ok at dinner, or in bed, in a bath together, but I find going somewhere else can make it easier. That's just me though and may not work for others. Like a picnic for example, it can be romantic and when comfortable bring up his concerns in a calm way while letting her know he loves her. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Works

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> At home too would be ok at dinner, or in bed, in a bath together, but I find going somewhere else can make it easier. That's just me though and may not work for others. Like a picnic for example, it can be romantic and when comfortable bring up his concerns in a calm way while letting her know he loves her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thank you. 😀


----------



## workfromhomedad

Mr.Married said:


> That sounds a little harsh for one line of blow. There must be something you aren’t telling us.


SHe is just really against it, thought I would do it on his stag do and I promised I would not.


----------



## workfromhomedad

Tried to talk it out. Tried romantic things. SHe is adamant it is over.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

gwytherjames said:


> SHe is just really against it, thought I would do it on his stag do and I promised I would not.


I wonder how many bachelor/bachelorette parties have ruined marriages. Usually it involve sex, but here is yet another way. People just seem to throw common sense and control out the window at those kind of parties.

I'm sure you realize you really screwed up. She gave you a hard boundary, you violated it by choice and now you are suffering the consequences. Your 5 kids are too. Has she given any indication of this being salvageable? If I were in your shoes I would not be giving up on the marriage yet. And whatever you do, if you want to get back on track do not move out and live separately. Physical separation does nothing other than detach you from one another and move you one step closer to divorce.


----------



## TexasMom1216

gwytherjames said:


> SHe is just really against it, thought I would do it on his stag do and I promised I would not.


Is this the first time you’ve used drugs after she said it was a dealbreaker for her?


----------



## workfromhomedad

TexasMom1216 said:


> Is this the first time you’ve used drugs after she said it was a dealbreaker for her?


Yes it is. I did some recreationally with some mates before we met, but that was it.


----------



## workfromhomedad

BigDaddyNY said:


> I wonder how many bachelor/bachelorette parties have ruined marriages. Usually it involve sex, but here is yet another way. People just seem to throw common sense and control out the window at those kind of parties.
> 
> I'm sure you realize you really screwed up. She gave you a hard boundary, you violated it by choice and now you are suffering the consequences. Your 5 kids are too. Has she given any indication of this being salvageable? If I were in your shoes I would not be giving up on the marriage yet. And whatever you do, if you want to get back on track do not move out and live separately. Physical separation does nothing other than detach you from one another and move you one step closer to divorce.


Thanks for the advice. Maybe staying living together could be best then?


----------



## BigDaddyNY

gwytherjames said:


> Thanks for the advice. Maybe staying living together could be best then?


Unless she has completely given up on the marriage, or you have completely given up, then staying together and working on it together is the best course IMO. 

Unfortunately, just like cheating, you can't undo what you've done. You need to work with your wife to figure out how to regain her trust in you.


----------



## Personal

Mr.Married said:


> That sounds a little harsh for one line of blow. There must be something you aren’t telling us.


Not necessarily, it depends upon ones perspective. Since some people consider any usage of illicit drugs to be absolutely unacceptable behaviour.

Regardless of that @gwytherjames's wife, drew the line on this before the fact. Yet he chose to test her resolve and found out that she is the type of person who is not inclined to be walked over.

At the end of the day those who choose to play stupid games, often win stupid prizes.


----------



## Personal

gwytherjames said:


> SHe is adamant it is over.


You would do well to believe her.


----------



## DudeInProgress

gwytherjames said:


> Thanks for the advice. Maybe staying living together could be best then?


If you’re going to stay this course in hopes of eventual reconciliation, you better set some clear rules and boundaries right now. Like neither one of you will date or be intimate with other people while you are living under the same roof. 
Because if she’s telling you it’s over, in her mind she may feel free to begin engaging with other men.
That needs to be off-limits while you are still living together.

If she can’t commit to that, just filed for divorce immediately.
Financial challenges are not, it will be far more destructive and counterproductive to remain in the same house.


----------



## workfromhomedad

Personal said:


> Not necessarily, it depends upon ones perspective. Since some people consider any usage of illicit drugs to be absolutely unacceptable behaviour.
> 
> Regardless of that @gwytherjames's wife, drew the line on this before the fact. Yet he chose to test her resolve and found out that she is the type of person who is not inclined to be walked over.
> 
> At the end of the day those who choose to play stupid games, often win stupid prizes.


harsh but fair


----------



## workfromhomedad

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## Personal

gwytherjames said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.


I'm sorry you, your wife and whole family are in this situation, it must really suck for all of you. Yet being able to walk this back is not likely.


----------



## workfromhomedad

She has said she sees herself as single. Says we may get back together but right now we are not. She has also said she is not planning to get with anyone else, but cannot say it won't happen as for now she needs time to herself.


----------



## In Absentia

gwytherjames said:


> She has said she sees herself as single. Says we may get back together but right now we are not. *She has also said she is not planning to get with anyone else, but cannot say it won't happen* as for now she needs time to herself.


I hope you will forgive my un-british rudeness... she is going to be a real catch with 5 kids aged 1-8...


----------



## workfromhomedad

In Absentia said:


> I hope you will forgive my un-british rudeness... she is going to be a real catch with 5 kids aged 1-8...


Loads of guys fancy her though........plus she is vulnerable atm. They might not date her but would definitely sleep with her.


----------



## In Absentia

gwytherjames said:


> Loads of guys fancy her though........plus she is vulnerable atm. They might not date her but would definitely sleep with her.


I don't doubt that... but surely she wouldn't want to spend the rest of her life sleeping around?


----------



## LATERILUS79

In Absentia said:


> Sorry for asking... but how do you go from having sex 4 times a week to breaking up?


Once everything is completely done and final court mandates are completed in 5 days, I’ll tell you. 😂


----------



## DudeInProgress

gwytherjames said:


> She has said she sees herself as single. Says we may get back together but right now we are not. *She has also said she is not planning to get with anyone else, but cannot say it won't happen as for now she needs time to herself.*


This is a lie. She WILL sample another man / men. She just told you she is going to cheat on you..
This statement tells you everything you need to know.

File for divorce now. Do not allow her to be “single“ under your roof. she doesn’t get “time for her self” to be single again. If she wants that, then it’s over permanently and immediately..


----------



## DudeInProgress

In Absentia said:


> I don't doubt that... but surely she wouldn't want to spend the rest of her life sleeping around?


No, she probably just wants to spend the rest of the year sleeping around. 
And then if she can’t find anyone better who’s willing to commit to her, then she’ll come back and offer OP “another chance.”
And she thinks he’s needy and weak enough to accept it. I hope she’s wrong.


----------



## In Absentia

DudeInProgress said:


> No, she probably just wants to spend the rest of the year sleeping around.
> And then if she can’t find anyone better who’s willing to commit to her, then she’ll come back and offer OP “another chance.”
> And she thinks he’s needy and weak enough to accept it. I hope she’s wrong.


To be honest, the whole situation is rather peculiar, to say the least...


----------



## BigDaddyNY

gwytherjames said:


> She has said she sees herself as single. Says we may get back together but right now we are not. She has also said she is not planning to get with anyone else, but cannot say it won't happen as for now she needs time to herself.


Something just seems off here. Her reaction seems too over the top. I realize everyone has their own personal boundaries that are a complete deal breaker. However, a mother of 5 very young children went from happily married one day to declaring herself single the next. It is like she has been thinking about it a long time. And it seems like you are a total wuss based on your reaction, or lack of reaction. I would have been pissed beyond belief at this kind of response from my wife.


----------



## LATERILUS79

BigDaddyNY said:


> Something just seems off here. Her reaction seems too over the top. I realize everyone has their own personal boundaries that are a complete deal breaker. However, a mother of 5 very young children went from happily married one day to declaring herself single the next. It is like she has been thinking about it a long time. And it seems like you are a total wuss based on your reaction, or lack of reaction. I would have been pissed beyond belief at this kind of response from my wife.


Yeah, I’m with others here. Something else is going on - or the cocaine use is worse than what is being said here.


drug use is a big no-no for me. 5 children under the age of 8. I’m wondering if OP has issues going back and forth with the drugs. For all we know, she had told him “this Is your last chance. Don’t test me. You cannot use drugs ever again.”


----------



## Openminded

She’s just told you she’s going to try out other guys for however long she wants to — as pay back — and then she’ll consider reconciling.


----------



## TexasMom1216

So, am I understanding correctly, you did coke one time and this happily married mother of 5 has suddenly decided to divorce you?


----------



## BigDaddyNY

TexasMom1216 said:


> So, am I understanding correctly, you did coke one time and this happily married mother of 5 has suddenly decided to divorce you?


Yeah, sounds pretty crazy, doesn't it.


----------



## TexasMom1216

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yeah, sounds pretty crazy, doesn't it.


Yeah I'm having a hard time noodling it. Seems like a disproportionate response.


----------



## Teacherwifemom

BigDaddyNY said:


> Something just seems off here. Her reaction seems too over the top. I realize everyone has their own personal boundaries that are a complete deal breaker. However, a mother of 5 very young children went from happily married one day to declaring herself single the next. It is like she has been thinking about it a long time. And it seems like you are a total wuss based on your reaction, or lack of reaction. I would have been pissed beyond belief at this kind of response from my wife.


 I’m a wife and I agree with this completely. OP you need to tell her that you are not giving up your FIVE children and your family and home for one stupid mistake. Why are you letting her dictate that? Dig your heels in. She’ll get over it and if she doesn’t she can leave the house and children behind. She’s being very overdramatic, IMO. She can be super pissed, but this is next level ridiculous. Don’t marriage vows mean anything anymore? No one can make a mistake? One and done?That doesn’t much sound like a spouse who loves you and was in for the long haul, yet she had 5 kids with you….weird. PS You probably don’t want your real name on here.


----------



## *Deidre*

She’s leaving you over doing cocaine one time? Wow. I thought I was difficult. lol

The challenge you face is the courts aren’t very kind to drug users, and I hope she doesn’t make it sound like you’re an unfit father.

Have you violated her trust in any way before (or having to do with drugs) or does she have a history of drug users from her childhood?


----------



## DudeInProgress

Teacherwifemom said:


> I’m a wife and I agree with this completely. OP you need to tell her that you are not giving up your FIVE children and your family and home for one stupid mistake. Why are you letting her dictate that? Dig your heels in. She’ll get over it and if she doesn’t she can leave the house and children behind. She’s being very overdramatic, IMO. She can be super pissed, but this is next level ridiculous. Don’t marriage vows mean anything anymore? No one can make a mistake? One and done?That doesn’t much sound like a spouse who loves you and was in for the long haul, yet she had 5 kids with you….weird. PS You probably don’t want your real name on here.


I strongly suspect that she’s just using this incident to justify putting the marriage (and her marital commitments) on hold so she can try out another man/men. while maintaining her safety net. 
Good chance she already has another man picked out.

OP, you are a fool if you allow this. Don’t. 
She’s either your wife or she‘s not. And she’s telling you that she’s not. You need to insist on your wife being 100% in or 100% out. And if she’s not 100% in, then YOU need to take control of this situation and file for divorce now.


----------



## Personal

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yeah I'm having a hard time noodling it. Seems like a disproportionate response.





*Deidre* said:


> She’s leaving you over doing cocaine one time? Wow. I thought I was difficult. lol
> 
> The challenge you face is the courts aren’t very kind to drug users, and I hope she doesn’t make it sound like you’re an unfit father.
> 
> Have you violated her trust in any way before (or having to do with drugs) or does she have a history of drug users from her childhood?


I don’t think it’s disproportionate at all. If I found out my wife had taken any illegal drugs (especially after drawing a line on it). I would have no hesitation in ending our marriage over it, with no second chances. Since I have absolutely no desire to ever be in an ongoing sexual relationship with any druggies.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Have you had any addictions of any kind in the past?


----------



## Personal

Teacherwifemom said:


> She’s being very overdramatic, IMO. She can be super pissed, but this is next level ridiculous. Don’t marriage vows mean anything anymore? No one can make a mistake? One and done?


Well some of us are not inclined to want to sustain marriages, with those who are inclined towards criminal behaviour like druggies.

And it was no mistake, at all. With it being a choice that he made, all while knowing he was crossing a line with his wife and in terms of criminal behaviour as well.


----------



## Tested_by_stress

Sounds like she's been wanting to play the field a bit and she's using OP's stupidity as her justification. Sorry but, while OP's snorting coke with 5 kids home was an idiotic choice, her reaction is beyond over the top.


----------



## ah_sorandy

TexasMom1216 said:


> So, am I understanding correctly, you did coke one time and this happily married mother of 5 has suddenly decided to divorce you?


Cocaine is a dangerous illegal drug. It doesn't take much to become addicted to it. Addicts need more and more of the drug as tolerance rises with every use. It is illegal, expensive, and with it's use, it can ruin the user's life along with those close to them.

I don't blame the OP's wife for not putting up with a single use of this drug. She has every right to not want to be a party to this behavior. She has her kids and herself to worry about. She doesn't need to be subjected to the financial woes that a druggie H could bring to her.

That said, it is also weird that she would allow her H to continue to live there and threaten to play the field on him. There is more to this story that has not been completely shared.


----------



## *Deidre*

Personal said:


> I don’t think it’s disproportionate at all. If I found out my wife had taken any illegal drugs (especially after drawing a line on it). I would have no hesitation in ending our marriage over it, with no second chances. Since I have absolutely no desire to ever be in an ongoing sexual relationship with any druggies.


Yea, I agree - my husband and I aren’t drug users and it would be strange if either of us were out getting high, but I’m not sure I’d leave him over finding out he got high one night. Hmm.

But if it is a dealbreaker that a couple has, then I totally understand that. Cheating even once is a deal breaker for us, and obviously abuse, etc…

I’m always interested to learn what types of deal breakers and boundaries couples have in place.


----------



## Marc878

First of all this wasn’t a mistake on your part. It was a choice. You knew she was adamant about drugs and did it anyway. If it’s a true dealbreaker for her there is no magic fix.
You thinking it was just a mistake maybe part of your problem.


----------



## Openminded

Did you say this wasn’t your first time for cocaine? And that she was concerned beforehand?


----------



## Divinely Favored

DudeInProgress said:


> I strongly suspect that she’s just using this incident to justify putting the marriage (and her marital commitments) on hold so she can try out another man/men. while maintaining her safety net.
> Good chance she already has another man picked out.
> 
> OP, you are a fool if you allow this. Don’t.
> She’s either your wife or she‘s not. And she’s telling you that she’s not. You need to insist on your wife being 100% in or 100% out. And if she’s not 100% in, then YOU need to take control of this situation and file for divorce now.


DING! DING! DING! 

WE HAVE A WINNER 🏆!!!


----------



## Divinely Favored

I guess one could draw the line at it all, as long as the consequences were clearly stated before hand.

No coke
No meth
No alcohol
No downers/Xanax
No Porn
No GNO/BNO

Sounds fine as long as it is made clear before hand.

I always think back to the times mommas gave teens meds not prescribed to them. Be it muscle relaxer due to pulled muscle, pain pill due to injury, antibiotics for illness. Don't realize till later she is committing felony offenses same as the meth dealer.


----------



## workfromhomedad

I did cocaine in my youth a bit but this was the first and only time since having kids.
We had been on the rocks a bit beforehand, I worked a lot and got stressed sometimes with the pressure of providing for her and the kids. I could definitely have been a better husband.
She has not said she wants other men, just that for now we are not together. 
We have 5 young kids and she does not want to deal with them by herself right now as well as dealing with the hurt of what I did to her.


----------



## workfromhomedad

update for anyone interested......

Still not together but she had a night out and spent the whole time telling her friends how much she loved me and wanted to be with me


----------



## Jimi007

That's a positive sign !


----------



## BigDaddyNY

workfromhomedad said:


> update for anyone interested......
> 
> Still not together but she had a night out and spent the whole time telling her friends how much she loved me and wanted to be with me


That's a good sign, but I'm curious. How do you know she said that?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Personal said:


> I don’t think it’s disproportionate at all. If I found out my wife had taken any illegal drugs (especially after drawing a line on it). I would have no hesitation in ending our marriage over it, with no second chances. Since I have absolutely no desire to ever be in an ongoing sexual relationship with any druggies.


Would you say a H or W, at 65yrs old, M 40yrs, should divorce their SO if at neighbor's bbq smoked cannabis once or twice?


----------



## Personal

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Would you say a H or W, at 65yrs old, M 40yrs, should divorce their SO if at neighbor's bbq smoked cannabis once or twice?


Sure, if that's a line that someone has drawn and despite their partner knowing about that line, that partner choose to cross it anyway.

Of which if my wife started doing that, I would afford her a divorce, so she would have the opportunity to smoke cannabis with others at her leisure without my interference.

That said for us it's pretty moot, since neither of us like the smell of pot smoking.

Likewise when I started dating my wife, she told me that she sometimes had occasionally enjoyed smoking some Indonesian cigarettes. I then told her I don't like cigarette smoke and I don't like kissing smokers. In response she decided of her own accord to stop her new found habit of very occasionally having a cigarette. To the point that ever since then she has remained a non-smoker.

Seriously, smokers often smell disgusting.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Personal said:


> Sure, if that's a line that someone has drawn and despite their partner knowing about that line, that partner choose to cross it anyway.
> 
> Of which if my wife started doing that, I would afford her a divorce, so she would have the opportunity to smoke cannabis with others at her leisure without my interference.
> 
> That said for us it's pretty moot, since neither of us like the smell of pot smoking.
> 
> Likewise when I started dating my wife, she told me that she sometimes had occasionally enjoyed smoking some Indonesian cigarettes. I then told her I don't like cigarette smoke and I don't like kissing smokers. In response she decided of her own accord to stop her new found habit of very occasionally having a cigarette. To the point that ever since then she has remained a non-smoker.
> 
> Seriously, smokers smell disgusting.


I don't think you'd D your W if she told you she smoked weed twice last year with /when her HS girlfriend who stayed with you two for a week last year for (pick a holiday).


----------



## Personal

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I don't think you'd D your W if she told you she smoked weed twice last year with /when her HS girlfriend who stayed with you two for a week last year for (pick a holiday).


You're mistaken.


----------



## DudeInProgress

workfromhomedad said:


> update for anyone interested......
> 
> Still not together but she had a night out and spent the whole time telling her friends how much she loved me and wanted to be with me


Her words mean almost nothing, her actions mean everything. I take it you still haven’t done anything to establish boundaries/expectations with your wife.


----------



## uwe.blab

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> At home too would be ok at dinner, or in bed, in a bath together, but I find going somewhere else can make it easier. That's just me though and may not work for others. Like a picnic for example, it can be romantic and when comfortable bring up his concerns in a calm way while letting her know he loves her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


So, they are separated--her choice-- and she is going to get into a bathtub with him?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy

uwe.blab said:


> So, they are separated--her choice-- and she is going to get into a bathtub with him?


Lmao. I must have been asleep when I wrote this. If I don't get off phone as soon as I've had my sleeping tablet, I end up writing some really embarrassing stuff haha. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## aine

workfromhomedad said:


> update for anyone interested......
> 
> Still not together but she had a night out and spent the whole time telling her friends how much she loved me and wanted to be with me


I think there’s more to the story. You are British and when British guys get together for stag dos, it’s nit just drugs, there’s strippers or women involved too. Are you telling us everything? I think it seems a little strange she would react so much. Did you do something else when high?


----------



## ArthurGPym

OP hasn't posted in over a month. Why do we allow these threads to go on and on and on without OP input?


----------



## workfromhomedad

aine said:


> I think there’s more to the story. You are British and when British guys get together for stag dos, it’s nit just drugs, there’s strippers or women involved too. Are you telling us everything? I think it seems a little strange she would react so much. Did you do something else when high?


Nope nothing else.


----------



## workfromhomedad

UPDATE: She is now pregnant(my 6th child)..............we are not back together though.


----------



## DudeInProgress

workfromhomedad said:


> UPDATE: She is now pregnant(my 6th child)..............we are not back together though.


You need to make sure it’s yours


----------



## ArthurGPym

Paternity test. Do not sign that BC without one.


----------



## Jimi007

This just gets worse and worse...
My God man get a DNA test when the child is born


----------



## Tdbo

workfromhomedad said:


> UPDATE: She is now pregnant(my 6th child)..............we are not back together though.


Are you separated with benefits?
If not, what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Rob_1

QUOTE="workfromhomedad, post: 20627845, member: 356675"]
UPDATE: She is now pregnant*(my 6th child)*..............we are not back together though.
[/QUOTE]


LOL. Your six child, really? YOUR six child. I get it now, by the way if you send me a few thousands I can guarantee you that she will have YOUR seventh child. Cash or direct deposit to my account in Nigeria.


----------



## aine

Breaking trust in any relationship is a huge issue. You broke trust.


----------

